# dizer ou falar



## dprako

Oi, eu tenho escutado que muitas expressões que em espanhol nós usamos o verbo "decir" (dizer) em portugués usa-se o verbo "falar" (hablar), por isso, uma expressão em espanhol como "cómo se dice lapicero en portugués" em portugués sería "como se fala caneta em espanhol", certo?

Eu gostaria conhecer sua opiniaõ sobre isto, eu nunca tenho certeza sobre qual usar!

Obrigado


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Eu costumo usar "cómo se habla....", porque creio eu que não há outro sentido específico sobre essa palavra "habla" em algum país.

Porque tem alguns países que o sentido da palavra "decir" é diferente, por exemplo: "Y dijo a llorar".


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, _decir_ = _dizer_ e _hablar_ = _falar_. Mas no Brasil é comum dizer _falar_ em ambos os casos.


----------



## dantheman39

Eu tinha a mesma dúvida, e quando perguntei para a minha professora, ela me disse que falar e dizer podem significar exatamente a mesma coisa, com exceção de falar sobre quais são as línguas que “falamos”. 

  Então pode-se dizer tanto “Eu disse que isso não era boa idéia,” quanto “Eu falei que isso não era boa idéia,” com a última frase não sendo possível no espanhol.
  Mas se eu falar “Ela fala português”, dizer “Ela diz ‘português’” mudaria o significado.  

  Espero que ajudei! Tchau!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Parando para pensar sobre o assunto, penso que (não tenho certeza), falar seria mais o ato de abrir a boca, mexer a língua e soltar som (algo físico), enquanto que dizer me levar pensar que tem necessariamente um conteúdo, uma idéia.

Creio que no caso de falar um determinado idioma, esta idéia também pode ser aplicada, pois alguém pode falar muitas coisas, mas não dizer absolutamente nada (conheço algumas pessoas assim...hehe).

Mas, como disse antes, é pura opinião e não tem nenhuma base científica.


----------



## dprako

Muito obrigado pelas respostas... foi muito interessante ler as explicações. É increivel que algo que parece tâo simples seja tão complexo em seu significado. Nessos casos podemos apreciar que línguas tão pertas tem grandes diferenças.

Brigado!


----------



## vf2000

dprako said:


> É incr*Í*vel que algo que parece tão simples seja tão complexo em seu significado. Nessos casos podemos apreciar que línguas tão pertas  PRÓXIMAS tÊm grandes diferenças.
> 
> *O*Brigado!



Obs: mantive o circunflexo de "antes do acordo" porque ninguém está ligando pra ele mesmo, não é?

Em "o"brigado é porque os alunos têm que escrever correto, certo?


----------



## dprako

vf2000 said:


> Obs: mantive o circunflexo de "antes do acordo" porque ninguém está ligando pra ele mesmo, não é?
> 
> Em "o"brigado é porque os alunos têm que escrever correto, certo?



Obriagado, as correções são muito importantes na aprendizagem!


----------



## Istriano

For the meaning of_ to say, to tell,_ both *dizer *and *falar *are used in Brazilian Portuguese, but _falar _is used more. I don't know why is that, maybe because  _falar _is regular so _Falei - Falou_ is clearer than _Disse._..
In some expressions _dizer _is rare:_ to tell the truth_ is almost always _falar a verdade_; _dizer a verdade_ is the form used in Portugal, but not very frequent in Brazil (it is possible, it can be heard sometimes, but in 99% of situations we would _falar a verdade_).

*Falar *instead of *dizer *is the old(er) usage which disappeared from current Continental Portuguese, but it could be found in Portuguese literature all through the 19th century (for example in Garrett works), and
all Portuguese dictionaries will tell you that _falar _is _1. dizer _as the first meaning in the dictionary.

Some Brazilian grammarians are against this usage, saying we should follow the modern Continental Portuguese usage, but they are forgetting the important fact: _falar _for _dizer _is extremely common in our literature (and it is not only a colloquial feature).

Some examples:


*Adélia Prado*
Teodoro  FALOU  que o tempo todo da operação ele não despregava o olho daquilo.
Atentava no mau odor, no  padre FALANDO: pecamos por todos os sentidos, pelo olfato, inclusive.


*Fernando  Sabino* 
Fui ao espelho e FALEI para  a minha imagem: — Fique invisível!
Eu sei, você já FALOU.
FALEI  que ia pensar e desliguei o telefone.



*Mário de Andrade* 
No outro  dia Jiguê levantou cedo pra fazer armadilha e enxergando o menino  tristinho FALOU: – Bom-dia, coraçãozinho dos outros.

Já é tarde, vamos dormir —  Maria FALOU. 

Então o  pequeno FALOU à mãe:  
- A anta não vai cair no laço dele!


* Lima Barreto:* 
Por fim, FALOU:  — Será o Tenente Carvalhais, o coletor, conhece?

O visitante FALOU:  -- Eu sou o Tenente Antonino Dutra, escrivão da coletoria... 

Dona  Maricota apareceu na frente e FALOU agastada:  -- Vocês não vêm!  


FALOU docemente:  -- Fazes  mal.  


É também o meu pensamento, Augusto - FALOU Dona  Salustiana. 



*Bernardo Guimarães* 

-  Eu sei lá; eles estão FALANDO que eu vou para Congonhas... 




*Júlio Ribeiro* 

Um dia um preto  que tinha a seu cargo guiar a carroça de bagaço para o bagaceiro, e que  trazia ao pé esquerdo uma grande pega de ferro, FALOU-lhe: 
- Sinhá,  olhe como está esta perna; está toda ferida. 




*Casimiro de Abreu* 
— Meu padre,  queria pedir-vos um favor. 
FALAI, filha.


*Aluísio de Azevedo* 

E depois de  uma pausa em que o outro não FALOU: 
Homem, seu compadre, isto de  meter rapazes em casa... é o diabo!



*Euclides da Cunha* 

Que o  próprio missionário FALE: "Este os fez calar...’’ 


*José de Alencar* 

De noite Peri  teve um sonho; a senhora apareceu; estava triste e FALOU assim: 
‘Peri,  guerreiro livre, tu és meu escravo;

Mas Peri FALOU: — Espera,  senhora! 


*Raul Pompéia* 


Este FALOU: 
-  Amanhã, como já esta determinado, tentaremos a ação decisiva contra o  amigo  que, há tanto tempo, nos traz atarefados



*Carlos Drummond de Andrade* 

Eu  não amo teu marido,  
me FALOU ela se rindo.


*Murilo Mendes* 

Quem FALOU que  tem muita gente no mundo? 



*João Ubaldo Ribeiro* 


Ninguém  FALOU nada. 

Você não viu na televisão? - FALOU dr. Beto. 



*Jucá* 

Eu FALEI pra ele que vou  lá amanhã. 


*Paulo Mendes  Campos* 

Foi o que Alice FALOU no fundo do poço: "Estou tão  cansada de estar aqui sozinha!" 


*Artur  de Carvalho* 


E você nunca FALOU que ele era machista. 

Você  FALOU alguma coisa além do combinado, não falou? 


*Guimarães Rosa* 

Ele FALOU: "Eu  vim preguntar a vosmecê uma opinião sua explicada..."  
Saí, então,  fui no seo Priscílio, FALEI: que eu não queria saber de nada...


*Arthur Azevedo* 

O Romualdo  voltou ao gabinete, e assim FALOU: — O sr. diretor da Estrada de Ferro  manda agradecer a bondade com que v. ex. o tratou, e diz que mais tarde  procurará v. ex. na secretaria. 



*Ferreira Gullar* 

...FALOU: quero ver agora qual é o  sacana que vai dizer que eu nunca estive  no Rio de Janeiro


*Luis Carlos Heringer* 

Embora?  como ir embora...! — FALEI sem entender direito porque ela dizia aquelas  coisas 

E FALOU que a família iria pro sul, pra São Paulo 


*Manoel de Barros* 

FALOU que eu  não apanhava porque não dei motivo. 



*Jorge Antonio Mendes* 

Um dia me FALOU que um  ex-namorado a tinha ameaçado de morte. 

Vou FALAR que este velho  aqui, nem imagina onde está a Débora. 


*Laé de Souza* 

Jesus batia um papo descontraído e  observava o vagar das estrelas, quando o João FALOU: "É Mestre, logo,  logo será o ano 2.000" 


*Luís  Fernando Veríssimo* 

Dubin FALOU outra vez: -- Mas  também,  era cada bucho! 

Depois de alguns segundos FALOU: — Como ele vai  devolver o telefone? 


*José  Carlos Oliveira* 

Finalmente, FALOU: — José Carlos ainda não  chegou. 

*
Carlos Heitor Cony* 
...descreveu  o avião, a noite sobre o oceano e FALOU que me amava...

FALEI o  que devia, sem emoção. 


*Rubem  Fonseca* 

Disse estar sem fome e não FALOU mais nada. 


*Sérgio Sant'Anna* 

...FALOU que  as pessoas precisam se conhecer até o fundo... 

Ele FALOU que era  mentira e que o quadro era seu e custara dinheiro 


*Antônio Maria* 

"Mamãe, o Luís  Otávio FALOU que Papai Noel é o pai da gente" 

Ela FALOU que tudo o  que eu tivesse de dar de Natal, desse às crianças" 


*Osvaldo Molles* 

E FALOU pouco: —  Eu lhe dei do leite de meu filho. 


*Dinah Silveira de Queiroz* 
Maninha FALOU aflita: — E o  médico que não vem!...


*Caio  Fernando Abreu* 

Saul FALOU que ia dormir. 

Saul  FALOU que ia dormir nu.


----------



## dprako

Obrigado!!! Sua informaçãõ é ótima! muito completa e explica com muita clareza, foi -sem dúvida- um enorme aporte!


----------



## Outsider

Istriano said:


> *Falar *instead of *dizer *is the old(er) usage which disappeared from current Continental Portuguese, but it could be found in Portuguese literature all through the 19th century (for example in Garrett works) [...]


I find that claim very surprising. Could you give a couple of examples?


----------



## Istriano

*Falar verdade a mentir. *(Almeida Garrett)
http://bibliodrruydandrade.no.sapo.pt/paginas/livros/textos_e_livros/livros/004.pdf


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> *Falar verdade a mentir. *(Almeida Garrett)
> http://bibliodrruydandrade.no.sapo.pt/paginas/livros/textos_e_livros/livros/004.pdf


 
Não encontro, no texto de Garrett, nada que não corresponda à nossa forma de falar actual, inclusive o título. Seria perfeitamente incapaz, só pela linguagem, de localizar o texto no século XIX se não soubesse de antemão que era de Garrett. Tanto quanto me apercebo, onde há uma notória diferença entre o português brasileiro e o de Portugal é em frases como _'Ele falou que..._', em que um português seguramente diria _'Ele disse que..._'. Fora disso, não vejo grande diferença.


----------



## almufadado

"Eu por vezes falo e não digo nada. Não sei o que dizer, se digo alguma coisa alguns dizem que falo muito se não digo nada e fico calado dizem que devia falar mais. Por isso vos digo : Falem !"

-> falar = expressar-se oralmente de forma geral
-> dizer = o conteúdo do que se fala 

"O actor decorou a sua fala. Ele tem um forma muito particular de a dizer."
-> fala= linha de texto de um peça de teatro

"- Viste ! Eu bem disse que ele ia cair !" - Portugal

"- Tá vendo ! eu falei que ele ia cair !" Brasil

"Ele tem um problema na fala. É gago por isso diz várias vezes o inicio de certas palavras !"


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo com o Carfer e com o Almufadado. Garrett distingue as palavras _dizer_ e _falar_ exactamente como nós em Portugal continuamos a fazer hoje, e como se faz também em espanhol, italiano ou francês. Penso que aqui é o português brasileiro que é a excepção.


----------



## Istriano

No italiano clássico também se usava muito _parlare _no lugar de _dire_:

*parlare* http://dizionari.repubblica.it/


> v. tr. 3 ant. Dire


No crioulo caboverdiano também se usa o verbo _flâ _(_dizer/falar_). Para _Falar _(papear)  se usa o verbo _papia_.

_N flâ _= Eu falei/disse
_N ta papia kriolu_ = Eu falo crioulo.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Estou de acordo com o Carfer e com o Almufadado. Garrett distingue as palavras _dizer_ e _falar_ exactamente como nós em Portugal continuamos a fazer hoje, e como se faz também em espanhol, italiano ou francês. Penso que aqui é o português brasileiro que é a excepção.



Outsider, eu não tenho a certeza mas acho que nos países africanos lusófonos a distinção entre dizer e falar também não é muito rígida. Penso que neste aspecto se assemelha mais ao português falado no Brasil do que ao continental. Mas posso estar errado...


----------



## almufadado

Alentugano said:


> Outsider, eu não tenho a certeza mas acho que nos países africanos lusófonos a distinção entre dizer e falar também não é muito rígida. Penso que neste aspecto se assemelha mais ao português falado no Brasil do que ao continental. Mas posso estar errado...



Na lingua caboverdiana, existe distinção.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nha_Fala


----------



## Istriano

NHA FALA eh um filme em crioulo da Guiné Bissau, não no de Cabo Verde.


----------



## almufadado

Istriano said:


> NHA FALA eh um filme em crioulo da Guiné Bissau, não no de Cabo Verde.



Muito parecido ! Excepto em expressões concretas .


----------



## FloMar

Gostaria de melhor meu kriolu [M'isti minjorar nha kriolu].  Istriano e Almufadado voces sao da Guine ou Cabo Verde?  Podemos inaugurar um forum de kriolu?


----------



## Dymn

Então se eu falasse português brasileiro poderia usar o verbo "falar" em tudos os casos? Não há nenhuma expressão ou significado concreto nos quais usa-se somente "dizer"?


----------



## Nino83

O que me parece é que no Brasil não tem muita diferença entre os dois verbos (com o sentido de "dizer"), por exemplo na mesma canção pode encontrar frases como "não esqueci você *falando que* precisa descansar" e "*diz que* faz tudo pra voltar" (Andrea Vitoria, "Parou a Palhaçada").


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Dymn said:


> Então se eu falasse português brasileiro poderia usar o verbo "falar" em tudos os casos? Não há nenhuma expressão ou significado concreto nos quais usa-se "dizer"?


Pode falar "falar" em todas as ocasiões!

"Fala pra eles que o Julinho acertou na Mega-Sena e vai dividir o dinheiro com todo mundo!" -- Coisa improvável de acontecer, pois Julinho viajaria para local incerto e não sabido. Em outras palavras, se esconderia!

"Eu não falei que eles falaram isso, não".

Infelizmente perdemos (ou já não fazemos) essa distinção, diz-lhe este pesaroso brasileiro.

Vamos ver o que os outros vão falar, digo dizer, a respeito (disso).


----------

